# Catfishing at the Greenup dam



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Where is the best spot to go in that area? I have caught some from the lower walk on the ohio side, and have heard there is some good fishing beyond the point at the end of the rocks. Also on the Ky side at the end of the wall, looks like it could be a good place?


----------

